# 320 Gallon Tank Dimensions



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I am looking to get a large tank to be my main aquarium now that I am finally able to get back into the hobby. I am looking for something 250+ gallons, but haven't found any used ones in my area.

So, I've been looking at a local manufacturer. Their 320 gallon tank dimensions are 96x30 1/8"x26 1/4". What are your opinions on this? For some reason, I feel like it might be kind of odd to have a tank so short in height compared to length, but maybe I'm not picturing it right.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

well i know a 360 Gallon is 96″L x 36″W x 24″H...
so i think those measurements look right and would be sort of a short look due to the width and length


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Those dimensions sound great... when you see it in person it will be way bigger than you are imagining.

You can always cut a piece of cardboard before you buy, that will help you get an idea of the size


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

that is a great idea AEgir! glad to see you're back...did all go well?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Those are the dimensions of my custom 320gal. I measured my armpit to finger tips and made that my depth. outside dimensions were 96"x30"x27"
Great size
This was after I thinned the shoal


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking tank!


----------

